# Fading wood panels.



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi All, 

Any advice on the rear wood panels to the wardrobe seem to be faded, bleached by the sun by the look of it, can it be sorted in anyway ???


Domino :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi we have the same problem with panels to the shower room, have thought of buying fabulon to cover it up, as we have tried to darken the bleached area with stainer but it doesn't work, its just matching the colour

Anne


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder if there is somewhere we could buy the veneer ??


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

domino said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any advice on the rear wood panels to the wardrobe seem to be faded, bleached by the sun by the look of it, can it be sorted in anyway ???
> 
> Domino :wink:


hope this helps. make yourself a nice cup of tea !!when you finished with the teabag rub it on the wood ,after a few coats it should bring the colour back , i seen a friend do this in his caravan and it worked ....olly


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We just bought some fabulon yesterday to cover our panel, its a sticky back plastic, B&Q sell it as well as other DIY places, if it wasn't raining today we would be trying it out :wink: 

Anne


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The wood finishes in your Autosleeper are just that, real wood or real wood veneer. Autosleepers have varnished/lacqured these surfaces but I do not think the woodwork was stained beforehand. Sunlight will have bleached the natural wood colour out. To effect a fix you have to decide ...do you want to strip it right down and try to stain the wood back to a match that of the unbleached wood and then re-lacquer or try to refinish with an effective mask. The second method is by far the easiest...the first may never end up being right and you cannot reverse it.

I have found a product that is so simple to use you will be amazed with the way it can improve the looks of many wood finishes. With the Autosleeper woodwork it cannot exactly match the original but it does make one hell of an improvement.

It is called Patina and Langlow were the distributors when we bought all of our tins ...I had two left over from when we needed loads of it (see below) and they have lasted :lol: . I am adding a picture so that you will know what to look for.

We first found this product after we were flooded and needed to restore various bits of our precious to us furniture, heirlooms, furniture made by great grandad that were damaged in the flood and I would not trust to go into others hands for repair. It did a wonderful job on those and more recently I have used it to restore one or two areas in an Autosleeper, so I know it will help. It is very easy to apply , just a soft cloth is used..takes minutes to put on , 4 hours to dry and more coats can be added..... it has a slight darkening effect and additional coats increases this...I have been told that wood dye can be added to it to increase the colour change ( I have not tried or needed to do this)

It is difficult to find, specialist DIY shops may have it or you can get it online 
Here <<< ( not a recommendation just somewhere I found on the net.)

Best of luck

Mike


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tony has done the panel in the fabulon (rustic oak) and it looks quite good, we can always peel it off and do a proper job with the Patina stuff in the future, but for now it will do  


Anne


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting stuff! 

Have you a piccie Anne, pleeease!!!!

I was playing with mine today, and to me these back wardrobe panels look like sticky back plastic rather than veneer, maybe me! but it is a wafer thin layer if a veneer.

Dom.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

domino said:


> Interesting stuff!
> 
> Have you a piccie Anne, pleeease!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with you there thats why we got & used the sticky back plastic, its too dark now to take a piccy but as soon as I can I will and post it on here for you to have a look at, Tony just unscrewed and removed the edges, sanded it down and stuck the plastic on, and replaced the edge, to me it looks quite good 

Anne


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Domino heres a piccy as promissed second one of the panel after we had finnished putting fabulon on the first is layout of Harmony, not very good pictures, I'm afraid photography isn't my strong point

Anne


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Anne, that looks very good, is that the correct name, rustic oak ?

Looks very close match to the original, or is that the camera ?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Domino,
Im almost positive it is rustic oak, you will know when you see it, it is quite a good match, although it isnt quite as grainy as the original, but as it is mostly hidden behind the door its not noticable, the beauty of this stuff is that you can in the future peel it off and replace it with new.

Anne


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

OK, will try it out.

Here is a before picture.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Yep looks just like ours before we did it, would have been hard to get the colour blended in by staining etc. both top and bottom would have still been different, you will have to show us the after piccy when you have done it  

Anne


----------

